# 40b Or 55gl



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Petco just got a bunch of 40b instocki was thinking what would be best for an elong
Or sanchezi etc. Basically piranhas that dont surpass 8 or 9"


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

You'll need more then a 40b or 55g for an elong as they need a lot of room to swim. A 75g is the minimum I'd put one for life. A sanchezi or your mac would do fine in a 55g, IMO.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

elongs CAN get larger then that. and between those two choices i would do the 55 because of the extra length. but still prefer a lil bigger if we are talking for life.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea ok now for get about elong , lets say piranhas that dont surpass 8", would you prefer a 40b or 55gl?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

As Tensa mentioned, the 55 for the length


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok i was thinking bout getting that 40b, but ill just stick to the 55


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

unless its something really small like a irritan then i would have to say neither because i think a 75 is a good footprint to startout with with most P's including solo serras or small pygo groups 75 is really the min entry tank size in my opinion it has 18 inches of width and 4ft across the back to swim so comfy tank size.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tensa said:


> unless its something really small like a irritan then i would have to say neither because i think a 75 is a good footprint to startout with with most P's including solo serras or small pygo groups 75 is really the min entry tank size in my opinion it has 18 inches of width and 4ft across the back to swim so comfy tank size.


x2

But I would take a 40b over a 55g for a sanchezi. I like the 18" depth.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

pfreak, given the fact that you are into P's.... I think it would be wiser to always get the biggest tank you can afford, each time... In the long run, you will have the most options and wont regret it. From now on, when I shop for tanks, I try to go as big and wide as possible. So given your 2 choices, 40B would be my choice... but a 75G would give you alot more flexibility.

Check out craigslist... they are throwing away nice tanks there... I picked up a 8 footer for $150.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

the 55'er would be fine for the elong!..







....You'll be very lucky and fortunate if that hit elong hits anywhere near double digits in size!...Even if it does, it will probably take at least 5 + years from now...A lot can happen between now and then!...







...Hell, according to the Mayans, the world is supposed to end next year in 2012!..so this conversation is rather moot!...


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Da said:


> the 55'er would be fine for the elong!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have to disagree, I had a 4-5" elong in my 40G long tank (same footprint as a 55G) and he was so hyper active that he would bump into the sides of the tank. It happened continuously just over a month until i decided he needed a wider tank. I don't have space for a 75G so i swapped him for a RRS and this guy has been great. You could have better luck but from my own experience even with a strong powerhead a 55G is not wide enough for an elong.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

e46markus said:


> the 55'er would be fine for the elong!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have to disagree, I had a 4-5" elong in my 40G long tank (same footprint as a 55G) and he was so hyper active that he would bump into the sides of the tank. It happened continuously just over a month until i decided he needed a wider tank. I don't have space for a 75G so i swapped him for a RRS and this guy has been great. You could have better luck but from my own experience even with a strong powerhead a 55G is not wide enough for an elong.
[/quote]

That's because he was probably very skittish (as most elongs are)...at 4 - 5 inches he had plenty of room to turn around and not hit himself so that is not the issue here...I had my BM elong in a 55'er for without any problems!..I got him up to 6 inches and he was very healthy and aggressive and I never had an issue with him ramming into the sides or glass...I sold him to a satisfied member here on P-Fury!







...I've also raised a black diamond rhom from dime size to 9.5 inches in a 55'er!...


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't get me wrong I'm glad to see it worked for someone, and it could work depending on how the fish acts. Just trying to point out that a 75G is a safer bet because as you mentioned elongs can generally be skittish.


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd go for the 40 breeder because of the 18 width. I orignally was about to get the 40breeder but found a used 50 gallon w/ stand for $50 with the same dimensions but higher off craigslist and went for that. If it's a baby, i'd get a used 20 gallon setup for cheap off craigslist for like $100 (tank stand hood filter) and a few years down the road get the big tank, filter etc. No fun having a tiny fish in a big tank especially ambush fish like piranha who don't swim much unless they like you


----------

